# co2 for Audi and BMW



## ramlal (15 May 2008)

Hi there

Can some body please help me to find Co2 emission for following cars please. 

Audi A4 1.9 TDI ( 2007 model)
Audi A4 2.0 TDI ( 2007 model)
BMW 318d (2007 model)
BMW 320d (2007 model)

Thanks


----------



## Angrygirl (15 May 2008)

ramlal said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can some body please help me to find Co2 emission for following cars please. Thanks


 
Audi A4 1.9 TDI ( 2007 model) CO2 Emissions 151.0 g/km
Audi A4 2.0 TDI ( 2007 model)  *CO2 emissions*: 194.0 g/km
BMW 318d (2007 model) *CO2 emissions*: 194.0 g/km
BMW 320d (2007 model)  CO2 emissions: 128g/km.


----------



## Whiskey (15 May 2008)

Going to google, and typing "C02 car emissions" will give you a few links where you can find out the answer to you questions yourself.

One of the links is

Looks OK. It will answer your question.

We could give you the answer to your questions, but better to tell you how to find out the answer yourself I think



Give a man a fish, feed him for a day, show a man how to fish, feed him for life


----------



## ramlal (16 May 2008)

According to the web site figures are

Audi 1.9 TDI        152
Audi 2.0 TDI        151

BMW 318d        123
BMW 320d        128 (with M6 filter) and 144 (with A6 filter)

Just wondering how did you get above figures.


----------



## Angrygirl (16 May 2008)

I google'd them


----------



## pator (17 May 2008)

The bmw's changed in Sept/Oct 07 to efficient dynamics. (ED)
 So for 07 cars  u need to check is it pre or post the change. 


The pre ed co2 outputs are:

318d = 150 (auto option not available for this model)
320d = 153 (179 auto)

post ed 

318d = 123
320d = 128 (144 auto)


----------



## Mad_Lad (22 May 2008)

Angrygirl said:


> Audi A4 1.9 TDI ( 2007 model) CO2 Emissions 151.0 g/km
> Audi A4 2.0 TDI ( 2007 model)  *CO2 emissions*: 194.0 g/km
> BMW 318d (2007 model) *CO2 emissions*: 194.0 g/km
> BMW 320d (2007 model)  CO2 emissions: 128g/km.





Those C02 figures seem very high for the diesels. The 08 2.0 tdi A4 6 speed manual is only 144g/km. I know even the 03 Automatic A4 that I'm driving is way under 194g/km


----------



## Mad_Lad (22 May 2008)

the 2007 (b7 model) A4 2.0 tdi 140 ps 6 speed manual is 154g/km.....the 08 (B8) is 144g/kg 

don't have any other data atm


----------

